# BREEDERS - Please "sign" in with your information



## TinysMom (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm putting together a list of breeders - partly for my reference as I work on the breed library.

Here is the information I'd like to get from you.


Rabbitry name:
Breeds You CURRENTLY work with (and length of time you've been breeding them):
Breeds you've worked with in the past (and length of time):
Do you attend ARBA shows?
Do you attend 4H shows?
Do you have any pictures of your winners in a posed position with the judge or prize or whatever?

Finally

Would you be willing to help me as I write up an article on your particular breed? Could I use your photos of posed rabbits (preferably show winners) if I needed them?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Erins Rabbits (Mar 4, 2010)

*Rabbitry name: *Meadow View Rabbitry
*Breeds You CURRENTLY work with:* Just Himalayans, since Dec. 2007. We are also trying to get a pair or English spots to play with. 
*Breeds you've worked with in the past*: Mini Lops, 1 year. Champagnes, 2 years. Flemish Giants, 8 months. Mini Satins, 2 years. 
*Do you attend ARBA shows?* Yes. 
*Do you attend 4H shows?* One or two a year.
*Do you have any pictures of your winners in a posed position with the judge or prize or whatever?* Yes. I do. 

Finally

*Would you be willing to help me as I write up an article on your particular breed? Could I use your photos of posed rabbits (preferably show winners) if I needed them?* ABSOLUTELY! I have several winners that would love to be features. I also have a nice example of each color for my breed.


----------



## pamnock (Mar 4, 2010)

Rabbitry name: *Nock's Rabbitry*


Breeds You CURRENTLY work with (and length of time you've been breeding them):
*Dwarf Hotots since 1996*

Breeds you've worked with in the past (and length of time): *Holland Lops since 1990 as well as playing around with about 14 other breeds.
*Do you attend ARBA shows? *Yes - show and judge*
Do you attend 4H shows? *Yes - show and judge*
Do you have any pictures of your winners in a posed position with the judge or prize or whatever?

*Nock's Shen Best In Show*







Nock's Branden Grand Champion






Cute Dwarf Hotot baby








http://nockrabbits.com/Shen.jpg


----------



## wooly_queen (Mar 4, 2010)

Rabbitry name:
Northern Breeze Rabbitry
Breeds You CURRENTLY work with (and length of time you've been breeding them):
Jersey Woolies - since June 2006
Thriantas - since September 2009

Breeds you've worked with in the past (and length of time):
Mini Rex - 2005 to 2008
Netherland Dwarfs - 2005 to 2008

Do you attend ARBA shows? Yes

Do you attend 4H shows? Yes

Do you have any pictures of your winners in a posed position with the judge or prize or whatever?
Not at the moment. I never did that for some reason...but if I get any good awards soon, I will be sure to snap pictures. 

Would you be willing to help me as I write up an article on your particular breed? Could I use your photos of posed rabbits (preferably show winners) if I needed them?
Yes, I can get some pictures of my Thrianta doe with 15 legs for you. lol I'll pose her nice and pretty.


----------



## polly (Mar 4, 2010)

Rabbitry name:*Cinabuns stud*


Breeds You CURRENTLY work with (and length of time you've been breeding them):

*Netherland dwarfs - 4 years*

*Blue Beverens 1 year*

*Polish ( Brittania petites in america) 4 months*


Breeds you've worked with in the past (and length of time):

*Lionheads for 2 years*
Do you attend ARBA shows?* we attend BRC shows*


Do you attend 4H shows? *dont have them over here we do have junior com shows but they are all in England*


Do you have any pictures of your winners in a posed position with the judge or prize or whatever?

*I have a couple of the nethies with their wins I do have posing pics or can get them for you*

If I can help you out for my breeds I will do but the standards may be a bit different in america


----------



## pamnock (Mar 4, 2010)

I'll try to dig up some other breed photos for you that I have . . .

Belgian Hare





Lilac


----------



## pamnock (Mar 4, 2010)

Checkered Giant


----------



## pamnock (Mar 4, 2010)

Silver


----------



## BlueGiants (Mar 4, 2010)

*Rabbitry name: Sunny Oaks Rabbitry
**
Breeds You CURRENTLY work with (and length of time you've been breeding them):
Flemish Giants: 1998- present
Mini Rex: 1999-Present
Silver Fox: 2007-Present
**
Breeds you've worked with in the past (and length of time): Dutch (5 years), Jersey Woolies (2 years), Palomino (3 years), Rex (?)

Do you attend ARBA shows? Yes
Do you attend 4H shows? Yes
Do you have any pictures of your winners in a posed position with the judge or prize or whatever? Yes (most recent shown)*

*Cher-Best of Variety - Flemish Specialty



*

*Ice Ice Baby Best of Variety - Flemish Specialty



*

*Would you be willing to help me as I write up an article on your particular breed?
Certainly!*

*Could I use your photos of posed rabbits (preferably show winners) if I needed them? If you think they are good enough....
*


----------



## TCRabbitry (Mar 4, 2010)

Rabbitry name: Tucker Creek Rabbitry (Surname TCR)

Breeds You CURRENTLY work with (and length of time you've been breeding them):
Mini Lops (Since 1/2010 this time around)
French Lops (Since 1/2010)

Breeds you've worked with in the past (and length of time):
Goodness.. I have a HUGE list, but here are the main ones.

Rex (7 years)
Florida Whites (2 years)
Californians (4 years)
Himalayans (2 years)
Holland Lops (6 years)
Mini Lops (3 years)
New Zealands (6 years)

Do you attend ARBA shows?
Yes

Do you attend 4H shows?
I used to

Do you have any pictures of your winners in a posed position with the judge or prize or whatever? 
Not at the moment.

Finally

Would you be willing to help me as I write up an article on your particular breed? Could I use your photos of posed rabbits (preferably show winners) if I needed them? Sure


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 4, 2010)

Rabbitry Name:: Evie's Tulips Rabbitry
Breeds You CURRENTLY work with:: Standard Rex, Mini Rex, Dutch, Jersey Woolie, LionHeads
Do you attend ARBA shows::: YES
Do you attend 4H shows:: NO

Do you have any pictures of your winners in a posed position with the judge or prize or whatever:: NOPE

Would you be willing to help me as I write up an article on your particular breed? Could I use your photos of posed rabbits (preferably show winners) if I needed them:: YES


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Mar 4, 2010)

Rabbitry name: Oak Ridge Rabbitry
Breeds You CURRENTLY work with (and length of time you've been breeding them): Holland Lops (since 2005) and Jersey Woolies (since 2009)
Breeds you've worked with in the past (and length of time): N/A
Do you attend ARBA shows? Yes
Do you attend 4H shows? I'm too old now! My brother and sister still show though, and I help out with the club occasionally.
Do you have any pictures of your winners in a posed position with the judge or prize or whatever? Yes, but with me in them so I'd rather they not be used outside of my website. I'm sorry! If you end up needing some of either breed though, let me know. I could take new pictures.


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Mar 4, 2010)

Rabbitry name: *Starlight Rabbitry*

Breeds you currently work with: *Dutch since 1991 and Jersey Woolies since 1995*

Breeds you worked with in the past: *None that I actively bred.*

Do you attend ARBA shows?: *Yes*

Do you attend 4-H shows?: *I am too old...LOL! I judge showmanship at our local one though.*

Do you have pictures of your rabbits in a posed position with awards or judges?: *Yes*

Can you use them?: *Yes*

*I would also be willing to help with information for your articles  I am also an ARBA Licensed Registrar *



*Sharon*


----------



## Erins Rabbits (Mar 4, 2010)

Digging up some pictures before my sister gets home:


Kueny's Sam, Chinchilla ML Doe





TKR's Peper, Sr Champagne Doe






Himalayan Kits, in order from left to right, two blues and three lilacs. 






Meadow View's Capt'n Jack, with his BOB award from convention this year. Jack is a Blue Sr. Buck.






And Another:






OT1, Opal Sr. ML Buck






Our Herd Buck Marshal, 4 time BIS winner, 13 legs, 15+ BOB






That's all for now, I can get a few more later


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 5, 2010)

MY STANDARD REX DOE... WON 2ND PLACE. JR 6 MONTHS OLD. 2/27/2010





MY MINI REX DOE.. WON 2ND PLACE JR LESS THEN 6 MONTHS. 2/27/2010


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 5, 2010)

I need to brush them out


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 5, 2010)

Thank you everyone - if you want to hold off on photos till I do breeds - that is fine too. Basically - what I'm looking for is rabbits that are in the posed position as close to what the standard calls for.

I will try to post a list over the next few days with the schedule I hope to follow on getting the breeds done. I will only have time to do a couple of them per week probably - I know we have a couple in a format that Pipp really likes already.


----------



## introoder (Mar 5, 2010)

Rabbitry name: Shaded Night Rabbitry
Breeds You CURRENTLY work with (and length of time you've been breeding them):
Netherland Dwarf: 6 months. LOL
Breeds you've worked with in the past (and length of time):
T.T; None.
Do you attend ARBA shows? yes.
Do you attend 4H shows? yes.
Do you have any pictures of your winners in a posed position with the judge or prize or whatever? yes, but not uploaded.

Finally

Would you be willing to help me as I write up an article on your particular breed? Could I use your photos of posed rabbits (preferably show winners) if I needed them? Yup. To both. =D


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 6, 2010)

*Rabbitry name: *Blue Sky Acres Rabbitry
*Breeds You CURRENTLY work with (and length of time you've been breeding them): *Mini Rex; 2 years. 
*Breeds you've worked with in the past (and length of time): *None really. 
*Do you attend ARBA shows? *Yes
*Do you attend 4H shows? *Yes. 
*Do you have any pictures of your winners in a posed position with the judge or prize or whatever? *Not with the judge, but with their ribbons. Not pictures of all the rabbits, though. 



*Would you be willing to help me as I write up an article on your particular breed? Could I use your photos of posed rabbits (preferably show winners) if I needed them? *Of course. 

Emily


----------



## iluvdutchrabbbits90 (Mar 7, 2010)

Rabbitry name Peter Cottontails rabbitry
Breeds You CURRENTLY work with (and length of time you've been breeding them): Dutch and lionheads about 8 months.
Breeds you've worked with in the past (and length of time):none
Do you attend ARBA shows?Not yet but hope to soon
Do you attend 4H shows?yes
Do you have any pictures of your winners in a posed position with the judge or prize or whatever? no

Finally

Would you be willing to help me as I write up an article on your particular breed? Could I use your photos of posed rabbits (preferably show winners) if I needed them? yes


----------



## LionheadLady (Mar 10, 2010)

Rabbitry name Delightful Darlings Rabbitry
Breeds You CURRENTLY work with (and length of time you've been breeding them): 
Holland Lops: 7 years
English Lops: 3 years
Lionheads: 6 years
Breeds you've worked with in the past (and length of time):We also do BEW Netherlands. Have done Standard Rex & Jersey Wooly.
Do you attend ARBA shows? We have traveled to about 12 states showing in ARBA shows.
Do you attend 4H shows? yes if there are no ARBA shows we will go to the 4H shows
Do you have any pictures of your winners in a posed position with the judge or prize or whatever? Yes for Best in Show & Best of Breed. We have won BIS with English & Holland Lops.

Finally

Would you be willing to help me as I write up an article on your particular breed? Could I use your photos of posed rabbits (preferably show winners) if I needed them? yes


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Mar 10, 2010)

Rabbitry name: Dyemond Rabbitry
Breeds You CURRENTLY work with (and length of time you've been breeding them): New Zealands (all colors)- showing for 10 years
Breeds you've worked with in the past (and length of time): California, Satins.. both for 10 years
Do you attend ARBA shows? yes, about 20 a year
Do you attend 4H shows? yes
Do you have any pictures of your winners in a posed position with the judge or prize or whatever? yes



Would you be willing to help me as I write up an article on your particular breed? Could I use your photos of posed rabbits (preferably show winners) if I needed them? yes, sure


----------



## MyRabbits (Mar 11, 2010)

Rabbitry Name: South Mountain Rabbitry
Current Breeds: Flemish Giant, since 2007
Former Breeds: Dutch, as a child
ARBA Shows: Yes!
4-H Shows: No

I don't have one of them posed in show position, but here is one of our does with some of her awards:

whoops: I'll just have to give the link to our rabbitry website; this computer does not work the way I thought:

http://www.southmountainrabbitry.com

Yes, I would be willing to help on an article on Flemish Giants. We do sandy and white varieties.


----------



## jcl_24 (Mar 29, 2010)

Bump*


----------



## polishgurl47 (Mar 29, 2010)

Rabbitry name: 

Hidden Pines Rabbitry (2 b changed)

Breeds You CURRENTLY work with (and length of time you've been breeding them):

Polish- 1 year 

Breeds you've worked with in the past (and length of time):
satins- 5 years 

Do you attend ARBA shows? no

Do you attend 4H shows? yes- green and rock county fair

Do you have any pictures of your winners in a posed position with the judge or prize or whatever?

not at the moment. my late blue broken satin doe won reserve champion @ the green county fair when i first started showing. my other satins scored blues and reds from there. Another Black satin doe received champion of her class.


----------



## wendysousa (Apr 5, 2010)

Rabbitry name:Seven Dwarfs and Land O Lions


Breeds You CURRENTLY work with (and length of time you've been breeding them):Netherland Dwarfs, Holland Lops - about 5 years
Lionheads- about 2 years off and on , Velveteens - just starting

Breeds you've worked with in the past (and length of time): FL's 3 years


Do you attend ARBA shows?YES


Do you attend 4H shows?NO to old


Do you have any pictures of your winners in a posed position with the judge or prize or whatever? I can try and dig some up

Finally

Would you be willing to help me as I write up an article on your particular breed? Could I use your photos of posed rabbits (preferably show winners) if I needed them? sure if you'd like


----------



## fld20 (Apr 5, 2010)

Rabbitry name:F& S RAbbitry
Breeds You CURRENTLY work with (and length of time you've been breeding them):Netherland son their way so no time yet but had around 7 years previouslly with them
Breeds you've worked with in the past (and length of time):Holland Lops about 9 years , Mini Lops , about 6 years , Mini Rex 3 years , English Angora 1 year
Do you attend ARBA shows?Plan to start up again
Do you attend 4H shows?nope but my kids will
Do you have any pictures of your winners in a posed position with the judge or prize or whatever?

Finally

Would you be willing to help me as I write up an article on your particular breed? Could I use your photos of posed rabbits (preferably show winners) if I needed them?Sure


----------



## tashiahouse (Apr 5, 2010)

Rabbitry name: Little Goose Rabbitry
Breeds You CURRENTLY work with (and length of time you've been breeding them): Holland Lops (2007) and New Zealands in White (2009)
Breeds you've worked with in the past (and length of time):
Lionheads (2007-2009)

Do you attend ARBA shows? Not yet!

Do you attend 4H shows? No.

Do you have any pictures of your winners in a posed position with the judge or prize or whatever?
No.

Would you be willing to help me as I write up an article on your particular breed? Could I use your photos of posed rabbits (preferably show winners) if I needed them? 
Yes.


----------



## pamnock (Apr 7, 2010)

Here's a photo of Matthew with his Youth Reserve In Show Dwarf Hotot doe "Strawberry".


----------



## sweetrose (Apr 13, 2010)

Rabbitry name: *Sweet Rose Rabbitry*
Breeds you currently work with: *Mini Rex and English Lops both for 1 1/2 yrs*
Breeds you worked with in the past: *None *
Do you attend ARBA shows?: *Yes*

Do you attend 4-H shows?:*I am too old but I would love to help 4-h'ers in the future*

Do you have pictures of your rabbits in a posed position with awards or judges?: *No I lost all of my pics*


----------



## la~la~land (Apr 13, 2010)

Rabbitry name:*Velvet Village*
Breeds You CURRENTLY work with (and length of time you've been breeding them): *Mini Rex for a little over a year.
*Breeds you've worked with in the past (and length of time): *none
*Do you attend ARBA shows? *No but hope to soon
*Do you attend 4H shows? *Yes
*


----------



## Jaydaw_95 (Apr 13, 2010)

Rabbitry name: JD-Rabbitry
Breeds you currently work with: Holland Lops For about 6 months
Breeds you worked with in the past: none
Do you attend ARBA shows: Yes!
Do you attend 4-h shows: NO
o you have pictures of your rabbits in a posed position with awards or judges?: Not as of yet


----------



## countrybuns (Apr 14, 2010)

Rabbitry name: Thomas Trio Rabbitry
Breeds you currently work with: lionheads
Breeds you worked with in the past: none
Do you attend ARBA shows: yes I go in September to my first
Do you attend 4H shows: no too old
Do you have any pics: Not yet my buns come to me from nationals in May


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Apr 15, 2010)

Rabbitry name: Aya Sora Rabbitry

Breeds You CURRENTLY work with (and length of time you've been breeding them):
Dutch (2007-present) VLop(2008-skipped 09 with loss of pair and started with a new pair in the fall)

Breeds you've worked with in the past (and length of time):
Mini Rex - 2005 to spring 2010

Holland Lops- 2005-2009


Do you attend ARBA shows? Yes

Do you attend 4H shows? No, too old, but still helping 4-Her's out

Do you have any pictures of your winners in a posed position with the judge or prize or whatever?
Not at the moment, I've only ever won one Leg on a gray dutch.


Would you be willing to help me as I write up an article on your particular breed? Sure, I would try to help. I love researching if I need to. 

Could I use your photos of posed rabbits (preferably show winners) if I needed them?
Sure! I've got some I'll get onto Photobucket of my dutch


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Apr 15, 2010)

I know Mimzy's hind feet are a bit too far forward but she wouldn't sit properly so I did the best I could.






Lindsay's still learning to sit posed by herself, but she's young yet.






Though I know Syd Isn't posed well, he wasn't feeling up to it






Sam's not in the best coat color, still working on the rusted fur.




A steel doe that was sold, I have to get one of Keisha(this is Keisha's sister) Keisha doesn't have the wave in her saddle.



I can try to get more and better ones later just tell me what you want color wise in dutch, I have all but Chocolate and blacks!


----------

